# HuntVe info anyone?



## w/altitude (Jan 20, 2013)

I am looking to buy a quiet vehicle to hunt and for light duty work.
I have been looking at the HuntVe, any recommendations?
I have even considered rebuilding a cart.

Thanx!


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

i haven't heard of the HuntVe but i noticed you're in victoria...have you stopped by and checked out the Bad Boy Buggies? There's a shop on Navarro selling them, and they have electrics and hybrid utv's. you should check em out


----------



## w/altitude (Jan 20, 2013)

*HuntVe*

The HuntVe is popular in other areas. Look it up on YouTube.
You pay a lot more but it is very impressive.
I have heard mixed reviews on Bad Boys.
Thanks


----------



## UV Country (Feb 23, 2011)

HuntVe is a very well built product we have 3 in stock raedy to go also have owners you may talk with.


----------

